# Exciting new additions!!!



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

I am very excited about these new additions so I just had to share!  This year we really wanted to improve our little herd by adding better bloodlines, I've also been wanting to add some Algedi Farm bloodlines to our herd and these three do just that!

Here's our new (and first!) herdsire: http://walshkidsgoats.com/?page_id=584
His dam has an amazing udder and his sire always throws beautiful kids, love this guy!

Here's one of our new does: http://walshkidsgoats.com/?page_id=592
This girl is just lovely, I really like how she is looking thus far.

Last but not least, here is our other new doe: http://walshkidsgoats.com/?page_id=582 At only 13 days old she is looking very promising!

I can't wait to get these three in the show ring!

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walashkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Very nice! Congrats on your new additions.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Exciting! We have our first herdsires this year too!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

They are all beautiful, congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

